# my gold



## radical351 (Feb 10, 2012)

i love seeing everybodys gold nuggets. so i thought i would share mine with y'all. heres a little history behind this, the nugget weighted 3 grams. i took it to the jeweler and he tested with nitric and was impressed with it. he said it was in the high twenties. so i had a pendant made for the wife. i was hoping he would take and use the whole nugget, but he said it would be too soft. so he add some material to bring it down to around 14k. everytime she pulls pins i tell her "you wear it well"


ray


----------



## niteliteone (Feb 10, 2012)

You did a very nice thing for her.
Just hope she doesn't expect to wear all the gold you produce  

Good Job.
Tom C.


----------

